# Sujet d'examen



## vittel

Hola todos, 

Tengo dificultades para traducir una pregunta que querría hacer a my profesor por la mañana. Es a propósito del examen final del semestre. 

"J'aimerais savoir si nous allons avoir les mêmes *sujets d'examen* que l'autre cours pour le partiel de décembre?"

Mi intento:
"_Querria saber si tendremos el mismo asunto de examen (?) que el otro curso durante el partial de deciembre?_"

Soy un poco perdida entre "asunto", "tema", etc.  

Mi español es muy oxidado, por favor corrigen mi errores si he hecho algunos. Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## yserien

Temas, temario. O asunto, asignaturas, materias.
my profesor : mi profesor.
Estoy un poco perdida.
Mi español está muy oxidado.
Corrijan mis errores
que el otro curso en el parcial de de diciembre.


----------



## vittel

Gracias yserien . Entonces no tiene diferencias de sentido en este contexto entre los varias palabras... perfecto!

Gracias también por tu corrección.


----------



## anln83

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, por favor, quisiera saber cómo se dice en español un "sujet d'examen". Aquí, no estoy hablando del tema del examen sino de las hojas en las que hay las preguntas del examen...

Gracias por su contestación.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour et bienvenu/e au forum.

Si tu utilises "sujet", la traduction sera "tema, temario,.."-voir ce post sur "sujet d'examen": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=735514

Tu parle du support de l'examen = "soporte del examen", des *feuilles d'examen = "hojas del examen*"?


----------



## anln83

Merci Tina, j'ai bien vu le post qui avait déjà été fait à ce sujet, mais tema ou temario me semblent davantage "thème de l'examen", moi je parle vraiment du sujet, du polycopié sur lequel il y aura les questions de l'examen... Je me demande s'il n'y a pas un autre expression qu'un simple "cuestionario"... "soporte" te semblerait correct ?


----------



## blink05

Si tu parles de la feuille que tu reçois le jour de l'examen où il y a les questions, tu peux dire "el enunciado", l'énoncé en français. Sinon, il n'y a pas de mot spécifique pour parler du sujet... selon le contexte tu pourrais dire directement "el examen", "las preguntas del examen", etc.

Saludos.


----------



## anln83

Gracias, enunciado, por supuesto... por dios...

Saludos


----------



## jeterinmicipen

y que decís de formato de examen


----------



## anln83

fff... la verdad que no sé... me parece poco correcto comparado con lo lógico que parace "enunciado"...


----------



## pilukona

Hola
Formato de examen sería para mí el tipo de examen:si es tipo test, pregunta a desarrollar, etc.
Normalmente se habla de:
Preguntas del examen/ control,...
Examen/ control,.....
Au revoir


----------



## Mirelia

Honestamente, no tengo la menor idea de lo que significa "enunciado de/del examen". Lo siento. Sería de agradecer que aportaran casos.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Mirelia said:


> Honestamente, no tengo la menor idea de lo que significa "enunciado de/del examen". Lo siento. Sería de agradecer que aportaran casos.


 
Aquí tienes ejemplos: http://www.google.es/search?sourcei...z=1T4GGIH_esES283ES283&q=enunciado+del+examen

En francés: énoncé - http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/enunciado


----------



## blink05

Se me ocurre que puede que dependa del área de estudio. En ingeniería al menos se usa mucho énoncé/enunciado. Es una conjetura, pero se me ocurre que en su orígen el enunciado pertenece a los "problemas", como en matemáticas. De ahí puede que se generalice, ya que en ingeniería los examenes se caracterizan por contener problemas. Sería interesante que gente con estudios en otros sectores confirmara.

En el colegio al menos, nunca le habríamos dicho "enunciado" al "sujet d'un examen". Habríamos dicho directamente "el examen", "la hoja del examen", "las preguntas" según el contexto, como ya se ha dicho anteriormente.

Si estás traduciendo un caso concreto, podrías ponerlo, ya que no me parece que haya una respuesta universal.

Saludos.


----------



## Paciente

Mirelia said:


> Honestamente, no tengo la menor idea de lo que significa "enunciado de/del examen". Lo siento. Sería de agradecer que aportaran casos.



¿No usan la misma palabra en Argentina?
Un enunciado podría ser pues:
"Libertad y autoridad en la obra de Lorca"
"las diferencias entre castellano peninsular e hispanoamericano"

¡Agárrate!


----------



## Mirelia

Hola, Paciente:
Como tantas veces ocurre en el foro, cuando los posts se suceden la consulta inicial se pierde. A ella, precisamente, se refirió mi intervención:



anln83 said:


> Hola, por favor, quisiera saber cómo se dice en español un "sujet d'examen". Aquí, no estoy hablando del tema del examen sino de las hojas en las que hay las preguntas del examen...
> 
> Gracias por su contestación.


 
El desarrollo del hilo llevó a "enunciado". Pues bien, sólo pregunté qué podía significar, *como traducción de* "*sujet d'examen"**... "enunciado de examen"*. Yo, esta expresión, no la entiendo. Será que tomé muy literalmente el contraste que hace la consulta de origen entre *tema* de examen y *hojas *en las que aparecen las preguntas. 
Bueno, probablemente toda esta pequeña polémica sea bastante inconducente. En ese caso, pido las correspondientes disculpas.


----------



## Paquita

Una pequeña aclaración de las palabras en francés.
Ver esto II 4 y II 5 http://www.u-psud.fr/modules/resources/download/default/pdf/charteDesExamens.pdf

- sujet de l'examen = la pregunta *y* la hoja de papel en la cual está la pregunta
(no se puede entrar en la sala de examen una vez que ha sido abierto el sobre que contenía "les sujets")

- copie d'examen = la hoja de papel oficial, proporcionada por la entidad que organiza el examen, con encabezamiento de la universidad, del centro escolar, de la comisión de examen... , en la que el estudiante tiene que redactar su respuesta; Al final de la prueba, el profesor que ha vigilado el examen escrito "ramasse les copies" y el profesor encargado de corregirlas recibe "le paquet de copies" .Si el estudiante no está de acuerdo con la nota que le han puesto, puede , en ciertas condiciones, pedir que le enseñen "sa copie".

- l'énoncé = el texto del examen propiamente dicho: 
"l'énoncé du problème" si son matemáticas, "les questions", "les exercices", "l'épreuve", "le sujet de dissertation" (en "letras" te van a proponer elección entre tres posibilidades = "le candidat traitera l'un des trois sujets au choix" 

...


----------



## Mirelia

Muchas gracias, Paquit&, creo que ahora los puntos están perfectamente aclarados. Tu post me ha resultado más que instructivo.


----------



## Paciente

Hola mirelia, pues no hay ninguna polémica, yo lo dije porque a Anln la respuesta le pareció clara, y pensé que era extraño que no usaran esta palabra en Argentina (¿eres de allí no?) (¿me estaré equivocando por completo?)

para mí la traducción de "sujet d'examen" sería "enunciado del examen" o "tema del examen" (en contraste con "temario")
Ahora bien, en francés, por metonimia (¿dónde estás swift ? ) un "sujet" también puede designar la hoja... Ahora no creo que se diga en España, más bien dirías que la profesora sacó las "copias del examen", los "folios del examen" o algo parecido (por cierto en la universidad francesa tienes el derecho de llegar tarde a un examen ¿y en España?)

Un saludo


----------



## Mirelia

Ah, Paciente, en Argentina jamás escuché esto de "enunciado de/del examen". Será que dejé la Universidad hace tanto tiempo... Los jovencitos que aún acuden a ella podrán opinar con mejores argumentos.

En cuanto al empleo francés de "sujet" como hoja (del examen), para mí, que ni viví ni me formé en Francia, es una novedad.

En cuanto a "copias" o "folios" (del examen), en Argentina no se usan. Sí, "hojas", por supuesto.

Finalmente, sería interesante saber si en Argentina se habla, hoy en día, de "enunciado del examen" para referirse a lo que explicó en un principio anln83. 

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Paciente

ves, por eso me extrañaba...
Hombre tampoco en francés "sujet" designa la hoja, como decía es sólo por metonimia: cuando sacas los temas del sobre, en realidad te refieres a "las hojas que contienen los temas"...
Pues no sabía que folio no se usa. Creo en España para pedir una hoja para escribir, dicen más a menudo "¿me das un folio?"
En fin, nos estamos alejando del "tema"
Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Paciente, Mirelia, me parece que este debate hoja/tema/folio ya no interesa el foro francés/español y estaría mejor en el Sólo Español ...¿qué os parece?


En cuanto a la metonimia sujet => tema/hoja, creo que está claro: en todos los sectores existen jergas propias y la gente de este sector no siempre usamos  las palabras tal como las recoge la academia...La expresión oficial usada por el ministerio "distribution des sujets" da fe de ello. Se da el mismo tema a cada uno, lo que se reparte son las hojas...


----------

